
Show HN: BuildEngine – Build and compile games faster on a remote server - bankisan
https://buildengine.dev
======
bankisan
Hey folks!

I’m the developer behind BuildEngine
([https://buildengine.dev/](https://buildengine.dev/)), a tool that build
games on a remote server.

BuildEngine lets you run builds faster, run multiple builds in parallel, and
maintain consistent architecture across builds. BuildEngine is also compatible
with all major game engines and can be easily integrated into your existing CI
/ CD pipeline (e.g. GitLab, TeamCity, etc.)

We want to give indie game devs and their teams the same tools as larger AAA
studios without the overhead of managing their own servers. Game development
is hard enough as it is already and so we want to do our part to make it a
little easier :)

Would love to hear your honest feedback! Let me know if you have any
questions.

Thanks all!

